# THE MONSTER – Starring Zoe Kazan and Scott Speedman – On Blu-ray & DVD January 24



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Everyone’s worst fears about the evil that hides in the dark come to life in the nightmare-inducing horror film The Monster, arriving on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD January 24 from Lionsgate. Somewhere deep in the dark woods lurks a bloodthirsty creature that targets an unsuspecting mother and daughter on a late-night road trip. Starring Primetime Emmy® Award nominee Zoe Kazan (TV’s “Olivia Kitteridge”) and Teen Choice Award nominee Scott Speedman (Underworld franchise), the shocking and terrifying modern monster movie will have you “peeking through your fingers as the blood goes splat” (The New York Times). Theatrically released by A24, The Monster Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98 respectively.
> 
> Acclaimed horror filmmaker Bryan Bertino (The Strangers) wrote and directed this suspenseful and scary film, in which a divorced mother (Zoe Kazan) and her headstrong daughter must make an emergency late-night road trip to see the girl’s father. As they drive through deserted country roads on a stormy night, they suddenly have a startling collision that leaves them shaken but not seriously hurt. Their car, however, is dead, and as they try in vain to get help, they come to realize they are not alone on these desolate backroads — a terrifying evil is lurking in the surrounding woods, intent on never letting them leave.
> 
> ...


----------

